# woman singlehanders



## Bayfieldsail

Dear fellow sailors, I''m just wondering if other lady singlehanded sailors out there have fresh new ideas/tips to share. The love of my life, a 31'' cutter-rigged sailboat, & I are from great lakes and are now near FL Keys. I''m a long-time liveaboard & prefer to cruise without crew but enjoy caravan cruises/sails with other boats. What do other singlehanders out there think about things like rollerfurling vs hanked-on when in heavy weather? Do you trust tiller (or wheel) pilots & use them? Have any other lady sailors been treated unusually by male sailors when they find out you singlehand? Mostly, people are great but I''ve had some guys treat me rather strangely when they see me handling my big boat alone. It''s no fun. Is this because sailing is traditionally men''s "territory"? Why are so many fellows uncomfortable with independant gals who''d rather sail & repair their own boats/engines/ect.? I can''t help being curious about other people''s experiences in this area...
Anyways, thankyou for this great site & for sharing.


----------



## kokopelli9

I do not singlehand on a boat as large as yours...mine is a 23...but I have had the opposite experience. Most men I have found are quite supportive and very enthusiatic that I even have a boat much less sail it. I will admit that I have on occasion seen them watching me from the other docks when I''m coming in and out of the slip in rough winds, but I have also had them come over afterwards and tell me "good job" when everything was still in one piece. 

I don''t expect anyone to grant me special considerations because I am a woman who singlehands, but I hope for the support and comraderie given to any sailor who is out there feeding their passion. 

Kokopelli


----------



## Denr

Yeah, I can even picture you with a huge smile on your kisser with the boat heeled over about 25 degrees going to weather at about 7 knots Have you ever sailed the Great Lakes Kokopuff?


----------



## Bayfieldsail

Thank goodness most fellow sailors are comrade-like and many usually don''t give special treatment just ''cause the sailor is a woman. Sailing that nice 23 footer sounds like great fun!
Am originally from the Great Lakes, but never heard of "Kokopuff". Is that a race? Lately, have raced cruising class in Key West, but when singlehanding a boat with four sheets, I''m not fast on the draw and end up last. Am afraid of my spinnaker!


----------



## PBzeer

Last I knew, sailor didn''t have a gender  Though not female (which I add only for perspective), I do singlehand and enjoy it. It is nice though, to sail with other boats, and be able to share, as well as be alone. The main thing is doing what you love, and knowing the only one you have to please, or impress, is yourself. IMHO, any man that has a problem with a woman singlehanding, isn''t much of a man, so don''t let those few bother you.

Fair winds,
John


----------



## seame

I sailed over 7,000 miles in the South Pacific and home to San Francisco with my 2 children, which other singlehanders call half handing. We had a 44ft steel ketch an Endurance. 

Some men were rats and some admired me. The nice thing about sailing is if you don''t like your neighbor you can just pick up the hook and move. We buddy boated with other families and other single handing men, and sometimes sailed alone. So there is a great variety. I did most of the engine work myself, which I admit is a challenge, but good maintenance prevents a lot of the work and also if you have a diesel engine remember to let it do some work, because lack of use is worse than too much use.

I definitely loved my roller furling foresail, for quick and easy reefing. I had a self tending stay sail which was also great. You can see a picture of EASY on my personal page. 44 feet is a bit too big for me, I am only 5 feet 2, but that was what I had, so that is what I dealt with. 40 feet would have been perfect.

I had a troublesome Autohelm which finally became beyond repair and we used the Aires wind vane even under motor. I have no preference to wheel or tiller. Tiller is easier to bungy cord and rig self steering. The Aires was my best crew!

If you have any other questions I love nothing more than to talk sailing.

seame


----------



## MNSailGal

Great thread! I just purchased my first boat (Hunter22) and am learning to singlehandle. Didn''t even know there was a name for it. I''m curious about the rest of you. Anyone else an ONLY CHILD? I am and feel this contributes to my love of alone time and independence. I sail, drop anchor, swim, practice MOB drills. Love to decorate and "play house" on my boat - even at age 40.


----------



## starcresttoo

my mother woulndt understand any of you but I certainly do.she would say where do you eat where do you sleep where do you take a shower what if you have to go...you know...and then she would say well what about that time of the ...well you know...what if you need something from the drug store for that time... you know...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

You women ROCK!! I''m going back and forth about buying and living aboard my own sailboat.....Have recently found this site and this link.....You inspire and encourage! Am interested in finding out the pro''s and con''s (if any) of living aboard.....I think it will be quite the adventure.....!


----------



## Izabella01

grins.. buy a boat.. live on her, go sailing.. 
now what part of that do you not understand???? grins... 

just because you are a woman does not preclude you from your dreams. In fact it is a bonus in my opinion. 

and I get to go sailing anytime i can talk the captain, that would be ME, into taking me out. That is not a hard/long talk either..

what? my shift is canceled? oh dear... lol.. it took me all of 30 minutes to pack things away and get underway.. and have a lovely afternoon sail last sunday. Sure i left as everyone was coming in and came in after dark. but the sunset was stunning and i had the bay to myself NO one to run into or avoid. I sat becalmed for an hour reading a book until the daily windshift at 5:30 and it picked up even better than before. I got a bristol 32 up to almost hull speed for a whole minute before it settled into a steady 6 knots.

that entice you.. i cad do better..
''bella


----------



## Izabella01

my mother woulndt understand any of you but I certainly do.she would say where do you eat 
***i have a gourmet kitchen on the catalina400 and a full though small galley on my ericson 27.. same as her, and i have tables same as her.

where do you sleep 
**which boat.. the catalina i have a kingsize bed and the ericson my v berth that is a comfy and snug nest..both are equally as comfortable.

where do you take a shower 
***in a marina tend to use thier showers since they have unlimited hot water.
on both boats we have a shower..thought the ericson is a bit squashed
the catalina i have two bathrooms with showers and a shower on the swim platform.. 

what if you have to go...you know

****ter same as her, only i pump the handle up and donw instead of one push on a lever..

..and then she would say well what about that time of the ...well you know.

that is why the goddess made storage lockesr and menopause.. grins.. 


.what if you need something from the drug store for that time... you know... 

see the above answer.

it would be just as if she were traveling and made plans to anticipate such things..

my mom is a boat person.. so her repsonse was to remind me to plan ahead and have fun.. 
''bella


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I grew up in Colorado, so I did not have lots of sailing history. When I married, we bought a sailboat, but the "yelling" from my male counterpart deterred me from going out. After a nasty divorce I got to keep the sailboat ~ I took some basic classes from USPS, grabbed some more knowledgeable folks and experimented with sailing (without all the yelling). I realized I loved it and ended up living aboard for 5 years, sailing singlehanded. It was a great thrill whenever I was out. I, too got strange comments and looks whenever I came to a new port, but definitely worth all of it!!!


----------



## svsheela

Never thought of it like that, guess i''m an ONLY CHILD too, but I got you beat, I''ll soon be 55. Been sailing alone for 8 yrs. I used to get razzed relentlessly by the male boaters at my homeport marina, but not anymore. Because I sail to the Bahamas every year and stay 6 months and THEY DON''T!!!! Take care. Sheela


----------



## Seagypsywoman

Hey, I just re-found this thread. It''s wonderful to talk to other female sailorettes LOL. I''m a solo (and sometimes with crew) sailor on a 32-foot boat in the Med. For me it''s easier than driving a car and more fun than living in a house. I''m not crazy about engine maintenance and not looking forward to it when I get back to Barcelona where she is hopefully safely waiting for me. Anyone wants a change of scenery? I''m looking for crew. Check out my website: www.seagypsysailing.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I don''t singlehand but I need to learn how to handle our ketch by myself. Reading this thread is giving me some confidence that I can do this. My husband keeps encouraging me but I just get cold feet. I always take the helm when we are out on Lake Michigan but when it comes to putting him (the boat) in his slip I get cold feet. We are 44 feet of steel and am afraid I will wreck someone elses boat if a screw up. I can back him out of the slip but putting him in is a different story. I admire all of you women sailors out there that are doing it themselves. I love sailing just need a captain aboard and I just need the confidence. My husband would be so proud!


----------



## locrian13

You and me both. 

Where on Lake Michigan are you? I sail out of Racine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi locrian13! We sail out of Kewaunee. We haven''t been in the water since 2004. We brought the boat up from Florida via the rivers starting from Mobile, AL to Lake Michigan. Great, exciting trip.


----------



## locrian13

That does sound exciting! Are you going to be in this season? If you get an itch to sail down to Racine, let me know. We''ll be up in that general area in late July, post-Hook Race. We''ll wave as we''re racing...hopefully we''ll have good breeze and we''ll just be a blur. 
I am bound and determined to sail more and more independently this summer. I didn''t start sailing until I met my husband...he''s been doing this forever. I''m relatively new at this, though. He''s going to do some off-shore races on our previous boat (we co-owned it with a friend, who has agreed to let my husband race on weekends in exchange for storage and help), which frees up our current boat. I''ve got this great plan to race that one (I don''t expect to go very fast!) with my own crew. I don''t care if I come in DFL...I think it''ll be good experience.
Phew! I''ve rambled enough.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

If we get down in the Racine area I will let you know. But we kind of stay away from the areas down there. Too many people. We like to be on the hook in some lonely bay. Racing sounds like alot of fun. We don't race, we are too heavy and slow for that. We are going to sail up to Lake Superior this summer, Isle Royale. We have seen the Apostle Islands in our power boat, no longer have, about 10 years ago. But we have never been to Isle Royale. We are going to spend about 3 weeks up there in July. But you can still wave as you go by during the race. I will be thinking of you during that time. Good Luck and Fair Winds!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

logrian13, let me know how you do in the race and on your sailing skills. I am planning on working on mine also this summer. My biggest problem is putting the boat in the slip. I also want to learn and trust myself to sail by myself so my sisters and I can go without the men. We also need to get a windlass as I am not pulling up the anchor on a 44' boat. Have fun this summer, I know that I will!


----------



## locrian13

Anchors - ugh! We don't have a windlass either, but just having bought the boat we currently have, haven't needed it...yet. That is on the list, but I haven't decided if it's right before or right after self-tailing winches for the cockpit. 

Our club is offering what basically amounts to a 'Racing for Dummies' series this summer...they have the beer can races on Wednesday nights, and this year they're doing a Thursday night series for people looking to learn to race. This way we can do it without posing major risks to ourselves or others.  I've been racing with other folks for a few years now, but nothing too serious...and mostly I just stay out of the way. I've learned a lot that way, but I think it's time to get my feet a bit wetter.

Best of luck in your docking endeavors! We're moving to a slip across the pier from us, but this one isn't in a channel opposite other slips. This way I can back out and take as much room as I'd like. It'll be a good start. I too have the goal of being able to take the boat out without the assistance of my husband. Even if I never do it, I'd like to know that I can. I think he's a little nervous about this!


----------



## Irwin32

You know how unreasonable men can be!!

My wife and a friend of hers took the boat on one of the club cruises to Winthrop a couple of years ago, while I had to sit home and worry. They were fine and had a good time w/o me. 

Our docks are not very forgiving, which makes docking a bit tougher.

Did you take the Rick's old slip - the one I wanted!


----------



## locrian13

You're right...our docks are not very forgiving at all. We had one of those rolling bumpers on the end of our pier last year. That alone has saved us probably several thousands of dollars worth of damage to the hull.  And whoever invented fenders was a genius. If I'm going to be in any way responsible for docking, we're going to need a few more of those.

If Uber does the Hook this year and Ed goes with them, I'll be going up with the cruising fleet...with supervision, of course! Ha ha. 

Yes, we took Rick's old slip. John only gave it to us because you weren't taking it though...right? Someone said something about you not slipping this year due to extended cruises. And what's this I hear about you MOVING?!?!


----------



## Irwin32

I could not resist giving you a hard time about that slip. I am taking a demit this year because we are planning on moving to NY State - north of Buffalo along the shore of Lake Ontario. My hope is to get the house sold in time to move out there and then come back to move the boat in June. I took the demit because sometimes plans don't go through.


----------



## locrian13

We'll keep it warm for you. 

I hope all goes well and you find your way back to Lake Michigan for the occasional visit!


----------



## figgenshu

Roller furlers.. ended up on the foredeck yanking down one in 30 kt winds when the wind kept it from being brought in by the sheet alone. I never trusted it again.. if it won't drop in heavy air, it needs to go !


----------



## Hawkwind

I remember listening to one of the female members of the GLSS (Great Lakes Singlehanded Society http://www.solosailor.org/) complaining about a worried neighbor boat callin the Coast Guard on her when she went out for a late night sail. lol

I wouldn't worry about what others think, especially if you're gonna singlehand. To those who don't get it, I doubt you could explain it to them.


----------



## Mary51

*"Dog Talking"*

I've decided to rename my boat "Dog Talking." Because . . . when I'm out alone or with female crew, male boaters look at me/us with this expression on their faces as if their dog had just started talking to them.

The first 5 times! I came into the Bay, turned up into the wind, and started taking down my hanked on jib either the Coast Guard or Marina Police boat was there within a minute. They never came over to talk to me, just watched for less than a minute and went away. That doesn't happen any more, tho.

Getting in and out of the slip is always a challenge. My boat is a 31', heavy displacement, modified full keel sloop, with very little steerage at slow speed. The marinas seems to be parking structures built for Honda's and I'm trying to park a '58 Buick . . . Getting a slip with more backing room has been a godsend!

Hope to see you all out there, single handing or with crew!


----------



## kjsailingSpring

*Singlehanded and "brave"?*

I'm glad I ran across this post tonight because I have been ruminating all weekend over the reaction I have received as a woman singlehander. I am a 38 year old woman and new to sailing. I just bought an older 27ft Hunter to sail the New Jersey coast. I've only been out four times and every time someone says (both male and female) something to the affect of "are you by yourself?...hmm... very brave." What am I missing? I've never thought of sailing as brave, even for a woman alone. Sure it is adventurous and gets my heart racing, particularly because I still make a generous amount of mistakes as a newbie, but is it as dangerous as their odd looks are telling me? What am I missing and should I be more cautious, being a woman and sailing alone? And, completely off the topic, how the heck do you dock the boat by yourself into a double narrow double berth wedged by two brand new 40 ft. power boats?

Thank you for the great posting!
Karen


----------



## PBzeer

To answer your last question first.....very carefully <grin>.

If the boat is setup properly, you plan ahead, and keep an eye on the weather, then it doesn't really matter if you're male or female. Prudence and preperation are the keys, whether solo or with crew. If other's want to think you're "brave", just remember, as long as YOU are comfortable with what you're doing, it doesn't matter what anyone else thinks.

Fair winds,


----------



## sailingdog

Single handing a boat isn't a gender specific thing... especially if you consider sailors like Dee Caffari and Ellen McArthur.... who have proven that women are just as capable at single handing a sailboat as men are. It is more an attitude of the sailor in question. Some sailors, both women and men, don't have the proper attitude or self-confidence to singlehand a boat and never will even try. Others see it as something that just needs to be done....

The other thing that helps you singlehand a boat is experience with the boat in all different situations and conditions. If you know your boat, then handling it by yourself isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Karen-
"but is it as dangerous as their odd looks are telling me? ... being a woman and sailing alone? "
Forget the woman thing, Poseidon and the other gods aren't going to cut you any more or less slack based on gender. Sailing alone is inherently more risky than sailing with more hands, simply because, well, you're alone! If you fall overboard, there's no one to notice. If the boom cracks you on the noggin, there's no one to fetch help. Is that dangerous? Well, compared to what?
I'd call it a personal choice and as long as you're comfortable with it, that's your decision to make. And enjoy.
The NJ shore can be a rough place in bad wx, if the wind or seas are coming in and you're in the shoal areas, the water can be much rougher than you think, so give it due respect. On the bright side, there haven't been any reports of piracy off NJ for many years now.<G>

<<And, completely off the topic, how the heck do you dock the boat by yourself >> Very gently!<G> The best thing it to do a mental run-through of the docking process before you even leave the dock. Then on the way in, while you are still in free water, lay out whatever you will need so that when you do get near the dock, it is all at hand. You'll need to keep enough way on so you don't lose control, but I've never been ashamed to come in dead slow, even painfully slow, rather than go CRUNCH. The phrase is "with all deliberate speed", i.e. as fast as you can SAFELY handle it, there's simply no reason to rush, ever, for anyone.

If you'd rather get some practice in private, you can take a 2x4 or stick of PVC pipe (capped at both ends) out to an isolated spot, throw it overboard, and use it as your "practice dock". Nothing much to hit, no audience to applaude, and when you've gotten the hang of it, just pull it back on deck and take it home. (A mooring whip or other stick will help you get it back again.) A "lunch hook" or any simple weight will keep it anchored well enough for what you need to do, so the current doesn't move it and you both.

For safety solo, I'd suggest wearing a PFD (as a courtesy to the SAR folks who can't go home until they locate you) and once you get near 4PM, having a personal strobe or other bright light on it as well, since that's close enough to need one if you go over and no one notices for a couple more hours. A handheld VHF in the cockpit, a cell phone in a ziplock bag or EWA pouch...and if you don't file a float plan, at least leave a note on your dashboard that says "Gone sailing...overdue by 9PM" if you're parked someplace reasonably secure. If you're sailing from someplace with a dockmaster, etc. then giving them the float plan and dropping off the occasional cold beverages is another good way to do it.<G>


----------



## sailingdog

I'd agree with Jared on all points. The PFD and strobe are pretty much required if you're singlehanding. I'd also recommend a good tether and jacklines. The floatplan and VHF are a good idea too. The cell phone isn't quite as useful in an emergency for many reasons—point-to-point, limited coverage, no way to contact other boats directly.

One other good idea for singlehanding is having a boom preventer or boom brake.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*great thread*

This is a great thread. 
I admire all you women out there singlehanders. 
I grew up on the water all my life off Miami Beach fl. 
My family had big boats but no sailboats. 
Sailing is all I have been think about for years, even though I live too far from shore. 
The military has brought me to GA where my husband has recently retired. 
I am working on finishing my BS degree and returning to the military so I too can retire. 
After I finish this year with my BS, 
my next studies will be all that pertains to sailing, weather and nav. 
because on day I too will be joining the life off shore. 
You see all I dream about is living out on the water but he doesn't.
I live for trips to the coast but he doesn't, he just tolerates it. 
I know I will end up out at sea and he won't.
I know were my home is. I have been away from it for too long.
So one day I see myself as a woman singlehander and like you I too will be proud.
So ladies in distress about docking remember success does not come to you, you go to it.
Leave your husband on shore and go for it!! and good luck. 
You are all very encouraging. 
I envy and live in amazement through your lives.
You all give me hope.
For now, I am patient and I know my day will come.
I know it would be hard for any of you but if you're ever in the Atlanta area and want to go rock climbing, look me up.

Jojo


----------



## PBzeer

That's what I call determination.....best of luck.


----------



## kjsailingSpring

*Good points!*

Thank you Gentleman and ladies...Very good advice and tips. Jared...Thank you very much. I like the PVC idea in practicing docking. I will definately give that a try and I appreciate the encouragement. Every weekend I get a bit more comfortable. I have all the safety equipment except the strobe light. I also have been reluctant to run the jackline and attach the tether because I haven't gone that far off-shore yet but I'm probably being a bit foolish. Anytime out of sheltered water is probably a good idea to hitch up? I see so few sailors by with a tether; what is everyone's personal take on this?

JoJo...good luck with getting back to the water. I was patient for 15 years and now I've reached a time in my life when I have the money and a wee bit of time to escape to the water. My other half will not, under any circumstances, leave the dock. However, we have a wonderful agreement to let each other do their hobbies and at the end of the day we love each other twice as much for it. I hope your husband sees the benefit of a happy sailor wife!

Thank you again!
Karen


----------



## Irwin32

Women should not be single handing. It takes strength, endurance, judgement, perseverence, and intelligence. All traits women don't have. Women should be in the home sweeping floors, doing dishes, cooking, and taking care of children. If God had meant women to be singlehanded sailors they would have been born with one hand and a compass rose imprinted on thier eyeballs. You female singlehanders are upsetting the delicate balance of our universe.


----------



## sailingdog

Hey Irwin32-

Your knuckles are dragging again...  I sincerely hope you're joking...


----------



## jibeho9

*sailor woman*

Gender is something you are born with so it makes no difference (or should not),but sailing is a choice I happily make!! I sail with my mate, but he regards and titles me "Captain" in every sense of the word.
I do all the repair work on our Buccaneer 240, including outboard maintenance. Have always been handy at fixing and enjoy it ,so for me the work and the sailing is therapy from a 24-7 job schedule!
Sail on ladies!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

This is a great thread. I have been single-handing my boat for years. (I am not a woman). I have singlehanded from Annapolis to Block Island and Newport-Bermuda-Annapolis. To me, its a sport and brings the challenge to of sailing to another level. Much like climbing mountains or helicopter skiing. I think that anyone, including women, are up to the task. Bear in mind, it is a very high risk activity and appropriate safety measures as suggested in this thread must be adopted. That means anywhere including the Harbor. Just ask the poor fellow who is missing as of yesterday on the Chesapeake Bay. (See the singlehander missing thread posted this morning).


----------



## mark price

hi,wheres your page ...regards mark


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Karen

I was also thinking that aspiring singlehanders should read the books by noted singlehanders like Bernard Montessier, Dame Ellen McArthur, Slocum, Sir Robert Knox-Johnson. There are a slew of wonderful books written about the Vendee Globe that inspire. Don't get discouraged by others on this site. Don't get me wrong, it's a great site and I read it everyday. But remember, there are many on this site who treat their boats as waterbound RV's. 
To put things in perspective. Dame McArthur sailed her Open 60 around the world while men writing in this forum question the wisdom taking a 27 foot O'Day out of a slip alone. Kind of makes you chuckle when you think about it!


----------



## Melrna

*Learning Curve*

Hi Everyone

I am a newbie here but not to sailing. I love this thread woman single-handers. I have been sailing on and off now since 1984, mostly lake sailing but now sailing the NYC Hudson river. My family unfortunately doesn't care for sailing so that leaves me most of the time with no crew. So in order to cure my sailing habit I find myself often solo or with guest that know nothing about sailing. I can relate to the stories that have been told here from mens reaction to a woman sailor to fixing the boat. Most of the time I find the men very helpful. The guys on the docks will always help me with the lines when docking if they are around. Where I get the most ugly stares and vocal comments are from the wifes of the marina. Not sure what to make of that. 
What is an interesting observation on the Hudson river is I am usually the only solo sailor out on the river and the only female captain that I have seen so far this season. I am getting my sea legs ready for a cruising circumnavigation in my next career ( 3-4 years). going from lake sailing, 22-26' sailboats to a 33' boat on the ocean has been interesting. If one is interested in reading about my trails and errors I have created a sailing blog at http://www.sailblogs.com/member/revolution/.

Melissa
S/V Freedom


----------



## svsheela

*singlehanded*

I've been sailing alone for 9 yrs. now. I do get some stares when I come into a marina, don't know if it's because I'm a female alone, or I'm an older person(56) or because I bring it in on a dime. It goes both ways as far as the men go. Some seem intimidated, some just down right mad, but the real down to earth sailors treat me as an equal. I sail 6 months out of the year, mostlly in the Bahamas. You said you were in the Keys now, where abouts?? Take care and stay safe. svsheela


----------



## PBzeer

One of the positive things about this thread is that it shows a determination to do what one finds pleasing to themselves, without regard to stereotypes or preconceived notions. I never hesitate to pick up tips and tricks from whomever, male or female (I'm male). Good sailing is good sailing, and really has nothing to do with gender. Unfortunately, bias is a part of the human condition, and it's good to see people who don't let it get in their way. You may be ladies off the boat, but on it....you're the skipper.

Regards,


----------



## jheldatksuedu

I'm new here, just joined today, if any single women sailors don't want to always be single handers, I'm also a single hander but male and I'm looking to not be (single handing that is, LOL). If you go to my profile on here you can follow the link to my homepage and learn all about me. I'm still hoping to have kids, so that probably eliminates quite a few of you. Thinking about a circumnavigation, there goes a bunch more, If I don't find anybody I might start the trip alone but sure don't plan to finish it alone. Have a great day. Jon


----------



## Melrna

Thanks John for that nice comment. I couldn't agree more. But like you said there is some bias out there in this world that we have no control over. As a professional woman aviator and sailor I think I have seen it all. The best way to overcome adversity is too have a sense of humor and know your craft. A nice smile doesn't hurt either. 

Melissa
S/V Freedom

If you are not true to yourself than you cannot be true to anyone else!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

go ladys i am amale but the more sister doing it for them selves the better 
the reason for this is my fionce also live with me on our two boats in the boat yard on the river tees in england and were both eighteen and ever since she has been twelve and ellan macther came second in the vende she has wanted to beat her in the same race the vende globe 
and you want belive this my fionce in two weeks is of round brittion wit6h out me on her single handed tour of the uk 
but unfortunatly for me i have to work any ways rock on ladies and any man having ago cos your female just shout what my girlfriend does and that is 

i could beet you in a sailing race anyday wanker or are you to much of a sexist puff to prove me rong.

that soon shuts them up or gets you racing then if you beet them like my girlfriend has done on a few accasions the respect but if not just let the wanker have a glote cos well he is in the rong not you


----------



## Dewey Benson

svsheela said:


> don't know if it's because I'm a female alone, or I'm an older person(56) or because I bring it in on a dime. svsheela


SVSheela,

I will normally take a lot of interest in any sailor bringing their vessel in on a dime.

A. It's rare

B. I might learn something.

Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I got my boat (Challenger 24') already rigged for singlehanding, and having done it once, I'm glad to have company!! This is only my first season of sailing though, maybe next year I'll have more fun sailing with myself (and dog). My autohelm is the best!!!

Bridget


----------



## SeaStrutter

I've sailed laser II's for most of my (semi)adult life, having sailed with and against many female crews. When I sailed Cork I noticed many gals heading out in their Bytes, Lasers, etc. in to 25 knot plus winds... Really gutsy stuff... Guess some guys have a bad attitude because they are unable to eat humble pie as they watch from shore, too scared to go out, and eat the DNS instead...  ... 

Keep it up ladies!!! 

Sonnie


----------



## mema

I am in the process of completing the "America's Great Loop Cruise" single handed. It is the first time I have single handed. I have done near 5200 miles and only have about 250 more miles to go in order to close my Loop. On this trip I have met many people and I have to say that I have received many a compliment from the men I have met. Most have been amazed at what I am doing. Of course there will always be the odd one who thinks I have no business doing this. Each to their own, I say. I am 57 years old and have always enjoyed a challenge. I have been told I am the first to do this trip single handed in a sail boat. If there is anyone who knows another woman who may have done it ahead of me, I would really appreciate you dropping me a line. [email protected] Don't let anyone, especially a man, discourage you from living your passion. You go girls!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

maryellen
s/v indigolady


----------



## sailingdog

Maryellen-

Congrats on the Great Loop...have fun finishing it off...what do you plan to do next??


----------



## mema

Thanks sailingdog. I am not sure yet. Probably just enjoy sailing around here for a bit until hubbie retires. Maybe do some more crewing, which I did before I single handed. I live on Lake Erie, in Amherstburg, ON. I would love to meet any other single handers that would be sailing in this area, also.


----------



## jheldatksuedu

*New boat*

I spent the last two months working on a new boat, goto www.jheld.mysite.com to see it and learn more about me. 
I'm still looking for the single hander that want's to be a couple.
Jon


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hello Ladies and Sailing Dog,
Just wanted to say "Hi" from CA. I have still only gone sailing once since I moved onto my houseboat, but I recently met a guy who offered to take me out on the ocean next week.
You will probably think I am silly, but I totally love just borrowing my neighbors little dighy and cruising out as far onto the ocean as I dare in the tiny little metal tub.
Cheers to the sea,
P.Booty


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*image every moment of the day to be sailing*

Hi ya all 
As u know I grew up in florida and the water was my life but the military life has taking me from sea to land for most of my adult life...but now with a 18yo gone and a 16 yo in house... all I have been thinking for the past year two years is being in the water sailing....but cash and job has hinder me from that dream.... even more so that my husband is not a water person.... and I am living 4 hours from sea in Atlanta GA.... but i will keep dreaming...keep reading and continue to do a lot of *virtual sailing *while i'll wait for the day that the wind will be upon my face..the rain will be running down my back and the spirit of the ocean will speak my name.... till then I will live in my virtual sailing world reading of people like you... Yes, I continue reading and continue dreaming.. I did finally graduated with my BS degree..which came in the mail this past weekend.. funny, I don't feel any smarter...and I probably won't until I get out there on the water and build confidence in sailing the winds and battling the water... Hope all has been going well and that you have prepared for spring....jojo



kjsailingSpring said:


> Thank you Gentleman and ladies...Very good advice and tips. Jared...Thank you very much. I like the PVC idea in practicing docking. I will definately give that a try and I appreciate the encouragement. Every weekend I get a bit more comfortable. I have all the safety equipment except the strobe light. I also have been reluctant to run the jackline and attach the tether because I haven't gone that far off-shore yet but I'm probably being a bit foolish. Anytime out of sheltered water is probably a good idea to hitch up? I see so few sailors by with a tether; what is everyone's personal take on this?
> 
> JoJo...good luck with getting back to the water. I was patient for 15 years and now I've reached a time in my life when I have the money and a wee bit of time to escape to the water. My other half will not, under any circumstances, leave the dock. However, we have a wonderful agreement to let each other do their hobbies and at the end of the day we love each other twice as much for it. I hope your husband sees the benefit of a happy sailor wife!
> 
> Thank you again!
> Karen


----------



## camaraderie

Hey JoJo....welcome aboard! You may be far from the sea but have you considered fresh water??
http://www.laniersail.com/

Might be fun!


----------



## sailingdog

Hey PB... long time no hear... 

Welcome aboard JoJo... Congrats on the BS... Sailing on lakes can be a very good way to learn... the wind on lakes tends to be less reliable and more fluky than the wind on the ocean or a large bay. As such, it can teach you far more about sail handling, anticipating and finding wind shifts, and things like that, than an equal amount of time sailing on the ocean would, so it is definitely something you should consider.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*thanks CaM & SD*

It's an honor just 2 get a reply from u guys...I been reading sailnet for some time now and the knowledge, advice, jokes u share is amazing....Like between you 2....the BLUEWATER4US guy... equipped his mind and his sailing boat... if he noted all that was shared to him he should be somewhere south... were you guys will be.......to take his offer on some free drinks...... in his DR bars...

The list goes on & on.... but that's just one out of so many threads that I read and save to a document.... that I always see your name and your over flowing knowledge...

Actually.. I was looking up some sailing clubs today and making some calls..
I will drive from Lake Lanier, Hartwell, Savannah, Charleston, to Jacksonville just for some experience... 
I am an EMT-I / Firefighter so I have a shift schedule of 24 hours on, 48 hours off and if I take a shift off I get 5 days free... 

I love to drive and be on the road so jumping in my cruising van and camping in a near by location is no problem for me.. I am hoping since I am willing to labor for the tolls of sailing....that someone out there will take me in...for some labor and some $tips...

Plus, if I can keep the cost down during this learning process my better half will be happy and it might just give me the leverage I need to eventually buy a 23 to 26 trailer sailing boat...

like you guys have said over and over again... you can have all the book knowledge of sailing but if your not out there sailing... what good are you&#8230;.
Plus if I remember right your advice to making a better sailor...is starting with a small sail....

Thanks again boys... for all u contribute 2 the sailing world...


----------



## camaraderie

Jojo...awww shucks...thanks. Keep the dream alive...I think what you need to do is get your certifications then guilt trip the hubby into a bareboat charter somewhere warm with crytal clear waters and sugar sand beaches...then you'll have him hooked!


----------



## sailingdog

Jojo... you also might want to read Debra Anne Cantrell's Changing Course and give a copy to your husband.... normally it is the wife that needs convincing...but it might bring him around a bit...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Women singlehanders*

I just found this thread and am so pleased. I am over 65. Did a lot of sailing in my younger years but got tired of always having to find some guy who wanted crew. Decided to buy my own trailerable sailboat and purchased a 15 foot Montgomery. You talk about getting looks from the men at the launch ramp!! You know, you have to step the mast, set up the rigging, launch off the trailer and then do the whole bit in reverse. But I have to say, I have had some laughs watching men retrieve and launch their boats, both motor and sail. I singlehand, and also, take grand kids out, also my daughter who as an avid windsurfer, I thought would be more help at sailing than she is. So even, with passengers, they are really not crew. I am presently living in Utah and sail the Great Salt Lake as well as the numerous fresh water lakes in the area. I love the GSL, motor boaters seldom venture into it. No fish!! Ha! Ha!

Seawitch


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*To JoJoRocks from Atlanta*

I was living in Dalton GA after being in FL most of my life and missing the water like crazy. There are some great lakes near Atlanta, one very close is Lake Alatoona. That's when I bought my Montgomery. And the South Winds Sailing Club meets at Alatoona. Great sailing and pretty consistent winds there. Right off I-5 can see it from the road.

Seawitch


----------



## mema

Hi to all, 
It has been a while since I have been on. Jo Jo, you keep up your "dream"!!! I concur..."Changing Course" is a really good book. I would like to share my excitement and my dream come true with this group. On Saturday, June 23rd at 1703, I crossed my wake on the Detroit River and finished my Great Loop trip. Doing the America's Great Loop (the inland waters of the eastern U.S.) single handed, was my "dream" and I hope that all of you get to see your dreams come true, also. I started my 5400+ mile trip on July 31st 2005. I had hoped to finish last October, but mother nature and Lake Erie had different plans for me and I had to put my Indigo Lady on the hard in Dunkirk, NY on Oct. 21st/06, but not until after I had had the fun of being in the freak Friday the 13th (October) snow storm in Buffalo. I have been told that I am the first woman to complete the Great Loop, single handed, in a sailboat, but I am still looking to see if I can find another woman. If you know of anyone, I would certainly love to hear from you. So, for now, I will allow myself to be the first "Documented" woman to single hand America's Great Loop. I tell you this to encourage anyone and everyone to always keep your dreams alive and be brave enough to take that one unexpected step beyond the social norm. Good luck to all of you with your sailing. maryellen


----------



## camaraderie

Me Ma....welcome back and congratulations. That is a teriffic achievement! 
You should write it up for one of the magazines!!! 
Hope to hear more about your trip...highlights and lowlights....here as you fnd time. 
First question that springs to mind is how much sailing s. motoring did you do?


----------



## sailingdog

Hey, it is a Spanish website SPAM post...


----------



## mema

Hi Camaraderie. Most of the trip is a motor boat ride or motor sailing since one has to take down the mast to go through Chicago and then again for the Erie Canal, but I did get to sail in Lake Huron, Lake Michigan, Mobile Bay, Gulf of Mexico, the Chesapeake, the Delaware, Atlantic Ocean, Hudson River, Lake Erie and a few more places along the way. 

This weekend my husband and I will take our "new-to-us" boat to the North Channel (above Lake Huron) for a month. Would be great if there was anyone from here who would be up there too, to meet up with. 

Fair winds, 
maryellen


----------



## sailingdog

More SPAM, this time it is Casino flavored.


----------



## sailingdog

Great... now it is Porn SPAM in a foreign language....


----------



## deniseO30

*Oh Geeze!*

I thought I'd read this old thread and lo and behold.. spam! Porn related too!

I was going to say.. I don't singlehand my boat.. I try to singlehand it.. (in a blow it handles me) Since getting the main halyard to the cockpit, and having lazy jacks it's been 300% better!

(still need a lighter anchor and smaller rode)

Fair winds!


----------



## sailingdog

Thanks Cam.


----------



## Lesmusic1

Three years ago my husband said, "Let's get a sailboat" , me, who rides Jet Ski's and water skied thought he was nuts. He baught our sweet 28ft Newport and now I live and breath sailing. I read every book I can get ahold of about sailing, I study on line, I stay on the boat leaving my husband at home more then he likes. Now, he works too much but my drive to sail is so strong....I'm afraid to take her out by myself. I've been on stage for the last 28 years, (musician) and now I want to spend the rest of my life on my sweet, quiet, lovable sailboat.

Any females in The Portland, Oregon area that wants to sail with me on the Columbia River? I plan to sail off in 3 years with or without my husband and need to keep practicing and learning and having fun!


----------



## deniseO30

*Go!*

You can go on stage but your afraid to sail? Fear of stage is one of the biggest fears anyone can overcome! (I used to do allot of public speaking) 

By making a post here already shows your getting ready to overcome your fear. I'd like to suggest you go! Have a friend or ask your marina to have a boat nearby in case you get in trouble. GO! (pick a day with light air!)

Do it all in stages!

Know all your gear, safety gear, how to start engine, things to watch out for. how to read your instruments etc.

Docking, tying off, handling the boat around the harbor.

motoring, navigating, learning the "rules the road" etc.

Leaning how to raise sails, douse sails, furling and flaking. 
get comfortable with moving around your boat while underway. How to tie off and or use the autopilot.

Make sure you get the boat set up for single handing. it's not terribly expensive to run the lines to the cockpit.

If all this still intimidates you.. try taking a sailing course. Don't rely on hubby. Hubby's are good for lots of things but not teaching!  as evidenced by so many guys here on sail net! They always advise couples to take separate sailing instruction! Reading is something I love to do also, but sooner or later, you gotta get out there! By the way I single hand a 30ftr, or least try to!

Good luck!

PS: there are people that teach how to handle and sail you on your boat too if you can find one.


----------



## sailingdog

Lesmusic1-

Don't be afraid to take her out yourself. If you do, remember to setup jacklines, and use a tether and harness. You want to stay on the boat when singlehanding.


----------



## Lesmusic1

Thank you every one, I'm new to this site. It helps when you have other people to relate to. My main worry is our gear shift thing...it is hard to work, or maybe it's just so different then speed boats. I got everything else covered...just a big boat and a small area to get out of in our marina. Once I do take it out alone, I will let you all know...it will be next week( before rain hits)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*women single handing*

I am a 47 yr old woman and I have been singlehanding for about three years on the Hudson River in NYS. I do sail with others but they are not always around. I enjoy it and have been complemented by men; said I made it look it easy ( he single hands as well). It is a different experience than sailing with others.


----------



## Lesmusic1

My husband is taken his sweet time to sail and get our boat ready. I have decided to plan a trip with or without him in 2 1/2 years. My problem is, he makes the money and he is real tight with it and never wants to fix the boat. I must go so what do I do?


----------



## PBzeer

Have you sat down and discussed this? Is he aware of what's going on with you, and you with him? If not, that's the first thing you need to do.

If you are bound and determined to head out, with or without him, you need to make that choice now. Then you can set about making it a reality. Or do you expect him to make it easy for you to leave?

I don't mean to sound harsh, but you need to straighten out the personal situation first, before you worry about the boat.


----------



## sailingdog

I think PBz has hit it on the head. You really do need to talk to your husband and figure out why he is dragging his feet on getting the boat ready and why he won't pay for fixing it. Letting maintenance and repairs go on a sailboat can get very expensive, since it is often far cheaper to fix something or replace it than it is to have it break catastrophically. It is also far safer to do so, since the forces involved on a sailboat are massive... think about how much energy is harnessed by 400 sq. ft of sails in 20 knots of wind, and that's on a relatively small boat.


----------



## camaraderie

If you've still got that swing keel 28' Newport...you might wanna NOT spend the money getting that boat fixed up cause it ain't gonna get you down the Oregon coast. Are you talking about THAT boat here??!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I just bought my boat last year after learning how to sail and for me there is really no question about singlehanding or not...if other people want to join me on the river I enjoy the company, but it is so nice to know I can hop on my sailboat and go out any time I please with or without crew. I'm a social person, so I love getting out there with all the gang on hand, but at the same time it has been such a satisfying experience to learn I can do this by myself, independently. So far in my sailing community I have had a very positive experience. The men here have treated me with a great deal of respect. 
Why should anyone ever think they can't do something just because they are a GIRL? Make your own rules in life- if you want to do something give it a try! The only one really holding you back is YOU.


----------



## Stillraining

Last time I checked Ellen MacArthur was still a girl and has done more them most men dream of doing..


----------



## bestfriend

LaBellaVita said:


> I just bought my boat last year after learning how to sail and for me there is really no question about singlehanding or not...if other people want to join me on the river I enjoy the company, but it is so nice to know I can hop on my sailboat and go out any time I please with or without crew. I'm a social person, so I love getting out there with all the gang on hand, but at the same time it has been such a satisfying experience to learn I can do this by myself, independently. So far in my sailing community I have had a very positive experience. The men here have treated me with a great deal of respect.
> Why should anyone ever think they can't do something just because they are a GIRL? Make your own rules in life- if you want to do something give it a try! The only one really holding you back is YOU.


To me, singlehanding is really the ultimate sailing experience. Just the peacefulness of being alone on the ocean. Good luck to you with your new boat and post pictures of your progress.


----------



## SailChick20

For me, there is nothing that compares to singlehanding...especially on a challenging day. When I get safely back in the harbor, the sense of accomplishment is incredible...in fact, today i broke my own speed record! (and heeling too, but oh well!) 

I've found that sailing solo gives a confidence that bleeds over into other areas of life...

Roller furling makes handling easier...and what I wouldn't give for some lazy jacks. (a must for the next boat)


----------



## Stillraining

Why wait...put them on your boat now.


----------



## SailChick20

Just got a new mainsail...can I add the L/J now, after the fact?

How hard/pricey is that to do?
Thanks!


----------



## PBzeer

The only modification you need to make is to the sailcover. Doesn't impact the sail. There's at least a couple of threads with instructions and drawings for lazy jack systems on the site. Try entering "lazy jacks" in the search box at the top. Homemade ones are not that expensive.


----------



## Stillraining

Might have to screw in a little hardware into your boom in several places to tie on and either on mast or under your spreaders but were talking a couple hours here nothing more...some folks like them to retract out of the way some dont care...so it dosent have to be internally lead in the mast or get real fancy to have efective LJ ..here is about the simplest way to do it ...there are tons of examples out there...both retractable and stationary. These would be considered stationary even though they are adjustibal.

Lazy Jacks ( sailnet store keeps steeling my link...Give me a minute )

There are kits for around 2 to 300.00 but you can do it yourself for 50.00

I have a 40 footer so there are 5 attachment points on my boom so you might need 3 or 4 on yours but thats just a couple extra rings or direct ties down from the main line to the boom at angles.. mine was/is 1/4 cotton line...if it has to break it will..


----------



## SailChick20

Wow...thanks for the info! I was looking at others' boats today and you're right...not a major install. I think it would definitely help me when out solo.


----------



## JohnRPollard

Sailchick,

PBzeer and Stillraining are right about this -- no reason not to put the lazyjacks on your current boat, it's an easy upgrade. 

I just thought I'd mention that you don't necessarily have to modify your mainsail cover -- if you install the lazyjacks with enough line in the system, you can ease them after the sail comes down and then lay them flat under the existing sailcover. So if you're not handy with sewing/stitiching canvas you CAN avoid the additional expense (but it's definitely preferable to have the slits in the sailcover. )

Another reason to have the extra line/slack in the lazyjack system is if you ever spread a winter tarp or sun awning over the boom.


----------



## SailChick20

You guys are right...no need to wait. I'm looking into doing it now...will make life a lot easier! Thanks for the sage advice, boys.


----------



## sailingdog

Sailchick-

A simple modification to the boom is adding about four padeyes, in a vertical position, to each side of the boom. You can then do two things.

First, the lazy jacks can terminate at the padeyes...which gives you a nice four-leg lazy jack system that makes containing the mainsail pretty easy.

Second, you can run a shock cord (bungee cord) through the padeyes on the boom. On one side thread the bungee cord through a plastic hook between each set of padeyes, so you have three hooks on the bungee evenly spaced. Then, to furl the mainsail, just reach over the boom and attach the hook to the bungee cord on the other side... Voila... fast easy furling.

Here's a diagram of the setup on my boat. The boom is about 12' long, and I started in about 1" from each end.










I used stainless steel rings at the ends of the yellow and green lines instead of blocks, to reduce weight aloft, while still reducing friction and chafe a bit. The green line section was left long enough so that I can douse the lazy jacks and run them forward along the boom and up the mast-which basically makes them invisible. 

Total materials used:

140' of 3/16" line _(this is a guess...  don't remember exactly how much line I used, and had a bit left over.)
_10 stainless steel padeyes (two were attached to the mast for the blocks for the main lazyjack line)
16 3/16" stainless steel pop rivets (could have gone with aluminum, but had stainless aboard) 
20' 1/4" shock cord
3 nylon bungee cord hooks
6 1" x 1/4" stainless steel rings
2 Harken micro blocks

Total cost was less than $150 IIRC.


----------



## SailorPam

We installed a lazy jack system on our Catalina 25 this year that we found on Sailrite's website. It comes with all the parts and can be stored out of the way when undersail. When we get ready to drop the main we just deploy them and it makes handling the mainsail much easier, especially when singlehanding.


----------



## chef2sail

Sailchick,

We also have jacks which when not in use can be led forward and clipped to the mast padeyes. The"jacks" are especially good for singlehanding as you can just drop the main from the cockpit and it flakes nicely on the boom and place to quick ties to keep it on the boom until you are docked and anchored and can neaten it up. 
I especailly like not having the "jacks deployed full time for two reasons. One it is easier when raising the main as the baattens do not get caught inj the jacks, and two the "jacks being up with the sail full all some chaffing on the sail itself.

Lazt jacks are a great saftey as well as convienence addition.

Dave


----------



## SailChick20

Sailed today by myself with both main and genoa for the 1st time...I don't normally bother with the main when alone...but got a little crazy today.

Loved it! Although, now am even more convinced the jacks are necessary...the flaking while out in waves wasn't pretty.

Thanks guys...I'm looking into your ideas and how soon I can get this handled & done.


----------



## PBzeer

One of the best traits a sailor can have is a _can-do attitude_, and you seem to have it in spades Kristen.


----------



## JudyWakefield

This is all very new to me as I just got back into sailing at the age of 56. I just purchased a Bayfield 25 and am slowly learning all over again after 35 years off the water. I love reading everyones comments and it is very encouraging for me. Thanks


----------



## JohnRPollard

JudyWakefield said:


> This is all very new to me as I just got back into sailing at the age of 56. I just purchased a Bayfield 25 and am slowly learning all over again after 35 years off the water. I love reading everyones comments and it is very encouraging for me. Thanks


Hey, that Bayfield is a great little ship in which to get reacquainted with sailing. Congrats, and welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I occasionally single-hand our 38' Roberts - but why? Far more fun for two (or more).

Not too hard out in the open, but tricky going into marinas. A slightly panicky girlie voice on the VHF asking for assistance before you enter, works wonders in getting allocated a nice easy slip with all the male dock-hands waiting to take your lines and telling you how to do it properly!


----------



## jmw

*Just started single-handing myself*



JudyWakefield said:


> This is all very new to me as I just got back into sailing at the age of 56. I just purchased a Bayfield 25 and am slowly learning all over again after 35 years off the water. I love reading everyones comments and it is very encouraging for me. Thanks


Hi Judy,

I just joined the forum, and, am interested in getting a more comfortable boat so that I can spend more time out there. This past sailing season, I just started solo sailing a little 19-foot swing keel boat. I did sail it with friends when I could, but couldn't always find crew. It's been a fun learning experience, and takes my mind off any trouble I might have on land.


----------



## JudyWakefield

Hi there - Havent had sailing on my mind lately since I live in the great white north in Nova Scotia. My boat is in my back yard covered and plugged in to keep the batteries from freezing. I didnt have much of a chance to do any sailing before taking her out for the winter. Thanks for the note - keep in touch and let me know where you sail etc
Judy


----------



## Melrna

I would like to add my welcome as well to JMW and Judy. I love to see more of us out there especially single handling the boat. As far as docking the boat, I too have no problems calling the marina for "For all hands on Deck with hooks!" to help get my boat into the slip when the winds get a little nasty out of the wrong direction. When no help is available, my dock and boat have lots of fenders/bumpers to help squeeze her in. Just take it nice and slow. Also, always have a plan on exactly what you are going to do in all wind directions and current. I have written mine out in my play book. The best thing you can learn is how to spring in/out of your slip if your dock set-up allows it. In addition, at least once a month do power drills on your boat to understand how she handles turning to port/starboard and backing up in both directions using the motor. When the winds are strong, greater than 10 knots, this is especially important to do them to see how the bow swings or doesn't. Some boats takes greater speed going backward to get the rudder effective and overcome both prop walk and wind pressure on the bow. Practice makes perfect in understanding your boat capabilities.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*New TOO!!*

Wow, am I glad to find this link.

My Dad was a Merchant Mariner. My first in awe moment of the water was looking at his old pics and his certs with mermaids. I was 3. Later lots of time swimming and hearing about ships and storms and such. Years later a friend at work had a sailboat. Took me out and showed me how to sail-he laid down for a nap and I sailed her all day. Fed him by throwing him sandwich and kept sailing. 12 hrs later he asked if he could dock her. (dropped head down). Now at 55 a family member has given me a small sailboat 19' swing keel with trailer and all. She is ready for water. Bringing her down to FL this spring. Have lessons lined up to start in Feb.

My goal-single hander
later a bigger ketch

Admire you all greatly

Mellissa-if I get down to Key B can I visit sometime?

Hide=and your 45' steele lady. Best of luck and post as I would like to follow your dream as it is so close to mine.

This spot rocks!!!

Happy sails

caydj


----------



## Melrna

caymandj said:


> Wow, am I glad to find this link.
> 
> Mellissa-if I get down to Key B can I visit sometime?
> 
> caydj


Anytime, I would love to have any of the fine sailors here go sailing with me. It would be such an honor!
Rickenbacker Marina to Rickenbacker Marina | The Revolution


----------



## jmw

*Thanks for the advice*

Melissa,

Many thanks for the tips on docking and maneuvering exercises. Having lots of fenders and spring lines available are certainly handy when docking!

jmw
Ad Astra


----------



## KellyMarcena

I joined Sailnet yesterday and am so glad to have found this thread today - 

I am looking forward to my third summer on Esmeralda, my 1982 Pearson 26 - am married but my husband loves the farm (and HATES heeling) so I go by myself, or with my 11 year old first mate son, or with a friend or two...and everytime I learn something new and gain more confidence. The challenges I have set for myself for this coming season are sailing to the dock (not motoring), anchoring (it's amazing that I haven't quite gotten to that one yet) and a two day cruise down Casco Bay to the Saco River. We'll see how it all pans out.

I agree wholeheartedly with so many of the comments in this thread - I do receive both admiration from both genders as well as looks of incredulity as I talk about singlehanding (I am 45) - even just in protected water for an afternoon. It has definitely been a challenge for me to believe in my own capabilities and I also love the euphoria at the end of the safe mooring (sailed onto the mooring last summer - met that challenge!). And I also prefer to take someone with me - it's just more fun.

Two winters ago I took a group of women on a charter to the BVI's - a wonderful learning experience for me as skipper - but that's another thread.

Thanks for posting your stories and come on summer! 

KellyMarcena
s/v Esmeralda
Pearson 26


----------



## sailingdog

Welcome to the asylum, Kelly.

BTW, I'd highly recommend you read the *POST* in my signature to help you get the most out of your time here. It has tips on searching sailnet, writing a good post, etc..

Be aware that you'll need 10 posts minimum to post links or PM people.


----------



## doubleeboy

And of course if want to get to 10 posts quickly come on over and play on the _Song Chain_ in Off Topic. We could use more woman over there!!

michael


----------



## deniseO30

Hey Kelly! welcome aboard! 
How you managed to get a bunch of women to get together on one cruise is amazing in itself!

Hope you become very a very active poster on the Forum. it's often very quiet on the hersailnet forum for sure.

ck out this post it was great fun to read the responses:

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/seamanship/36188-docking-paranoia-yes-they-watching.html

Your P26 is a wonderful boat! Theres one in my Yacht club thats owned by a young couple and he is always racing against 30ft boats and somtimes even beats them. 
Fair winds!


----------



## KellyMarcena

I am a 47 year old woman...lived aboard my Pearon 26 this summer on the mooring...sailed almost every day, even just for an evening sail. Am just beginning my Captain's License process...I am the only woman I know who singlehands. It is so peaceful to be alone and out on the water...


----------



## Melrna

Welcome to Sailnet. Good to see another woman out there doing it.


----------



## JudyWakefield

*women singlehanders*

Back at the sailing thing again. Have a 27ft Mirage now for about a month. Docking is quite a deal for me but I'm getting to know the boat a bit more. Its almost time to take boats out of the water for the winter so not a lot of time now. Looking forward to next season sailing the Bras Dor Lakes in Nova Scotia. I am keeping my boat in Baddeck. Judy


----------



## bcgypsy

Hi all,

this talk is so encouraging...have been sailing for three years, on a big boat with a mean captain (my now ex-partner, any similar exeriences?) and am currently looking for my own boat that I can single hand, and teach my young adult children to sail. Have been looking at a Grampian 26 which is in my price, and geographic and ability range. Anybody know wnything about this boat?

I'm new here, but will be a frequent visitor!


----------



## PBzeer

Grampian 26 - Used Sailboat Market in Canada


----------



## casey1999

Natasza Caban Blog

Natasza Caban - Solo Around The World

Aloha ladies, thought you might like the above site. Be sure to click on the "english version" to change it from polish if it comes up that way.


----------



## jimq26

*Here's a link to the Grampian website*



bcgypsy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> this talk is so encouraging...have been sailing for three years, on a big boat with a mean captain (my now ex-partner, any similar exeriences?) and am currently looking for my own boat that I can single hand, and teach my young adult children to sail. Have been looking at a Grampian 26 which is in my price, and geographic and ability range. Anybody know wnything about this boat?
> 
> I'm new here, but will be a frequent visitor!


We love our G-26!!! Link - index


----------



## mhans

The perfect world I envision is one in which the tiller in the hand of the opposite sex, a different race, different (or lack of) religion... whatever, is not even worthy of comment. If you handle a boat well, my hat is off to you.

For what it is worth, my own anecdotal evidence on the subject is from a man's perspective. Women seem to get more resistance from members of their own gender when it comes to attempts to break into what otherwise might be considered a domain of men, be it activities of leisure or career. That will never cease to confound me.

However, having said all that, please do not begrudge me a double take if the skipper is in a bikini. I am only human, after all.


----------



## momoparagon

I have a friend who has been single handing for seven years. As she headed south one year some friends suggested she join them for a night or two at their marina. The day was a blustery with a bit of a current, but she docked the boat perfectly. One of her friends on shore, who was catching lines, overheard a man remark, "That must be one easy boat to handle." *pause* It tickles me to no end...it wasn't that she was a proficient captain, she simply had an "easy" boat.


----------



## Capt Len

When you got it, flaunt it. Real boaters will know the difference.


----------



## wingNwing

momoparagon said:


> I have a friend who has been single handing for seven years. As she headed south one year some friends suggested she join them for a night or two at their marina. The day was a blustery with a bit of a current, but she docked the boat perfectly. One of her friends on shore, who was catching lines, overheard a man remark, "That must be one easy boat to handle." *pause* It tickles me to no end...it wasn't that she was a proficient captain, she simply had an "easy" boat.


LOL! This bums me out, too. Although I don't singlehand, I'm usually the one at the helm when we dock our boat. Things that seem no big deal on modern boats, with bowthrusters etc. and agile deep fin keels are a lot more challenging on our (old-style, heavy, modified full-keel) boat. So even when I make it look good, no one gives me any credit. Sigh.


----------



## Brent Swain

I've suggested that a single handing lady I know ,put up a poster on the Island, saying "Women interested in sailing. Lets meet at the cafe at noon Sunday." I have no doubt some very experienced cruising ladies will appear.


----------



## VK540

First visit to this thread. No problem with woman single handing a sailboat! In fact, I was taught to sail by a lady friend and she was pretty much single handing the boat for the first few times she took me along! LOL! I was really impressed when she ripped into the perkins to change the water pump. If it wasn't for her I am not sure I would be a sailor today. Hats off to the Ladies!


----------



## amyspins

I sail somewhat single-handed - I have a 4.5 year old first mate. She actually does help - she can even pick up the mooring for me.

I just learned to sail last summer- I bought an old Catalina 27 - and bumbled my way through the season.

I took some lessons - from a great sailor - Captain Joan, *she* was patient and experienced.

I got rid of the catalina and just offered for a Hereshoff H-28- a lovely little beauty. Can't wait to get back onto the water this summer.

No one is going to be impressed by my docking skills (yet) but as my engine died mid-way through the summer- I learned to be quite handy at sailing off and on the mooring.

It would be nice to have my husband along some of the time, but he doesn't have any interest in boating at all. It does gives me a great deal of personal satisfaction to know that I am managing by myself - I'm loving sailing!


----------



## Girlsailor44

*Great thread*

This is the best thing I have read on this forum so far. I have been single handing my boats forever. Everyone always wants to go with you but when the winds are up they all have previous commitments.

I am currently in Cocoa FL. enjoying the good life on a budget. My boat is a 40' Endeavour center cockpit sloop. This year is my first live aboard and I am loving it.

The men I meet seem to be really impressed by a female single hander with a boat this large. Wherever I go I seem to be the talk of the marina. If I ever ask for assistance with something I usually get the same response. I will be glad to do that for you. Not I would be willing to help. So I stand back and offer suggestions trying not to bruise any egos.

I love to chat and would love to have other single handed girls to chat with.

Nancy


----------



## WDS123

But is a anyone else this stylish while single handing


----------



## MobiusALilBitTwisted

would say, Yes and more so...


----------



## rackham the red

I have always found that respect is earned, not given. Some guys will help you some won't, but I believe it is the same for women.

I love to be alone on the water, it is the best sailing of all and you only have yourself to report too or clean up after.

Enjoy your hard earned freedom and don't worry what anyone else thinks. After all we are the few lucky ones that have worked hard and earned the right to do what we want...sail.
Rochelle


----------

